# Posting images



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

All my posted pictures come out as thumb-size. How can I post a regular size picture?


----------



## Anglo (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't know anything about posting pictures, but it's nice to see you back!


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

jazzbluescat said:


> All my posted pictures come out as thumb-size. How can I post a regular size picture?


Good question - I'm not sure you can post non-thumb-size pictures using the post attachement tool - But you can post full size (not too large please) pitures if you host them on your personal web space and insert the URL in your post using the "Insert Image" tool -->


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks, Anglo, I'm enjoying being back.



kcp said:


> Good question - I'm not sure you can post non-thumb-size pictures using the post attachement tool - But you can post full size (not too large please) pitures if you host them on your personal web space and insert the URL in your post using the "Insert Image" tool -->


Oh, thanks, Kim, I forgot about that method. [I remember that at one time that's the only way we could post an image. Then, if I remember correctly, we got the ability to post pics directly from our PC and they would come out an allowed size (no larger than 500X500 pixels(?) Is that correct or am I imagining that?.]


----------



## CooolJazzz (Jul 20, 2008)

kcp said:


> ...you can post full size (not too large please) pitures if you host them on your personal web space and insert the URL in your post using the "Insert Image" tool -->


Kim...just out of curiosity, does using the "insert image" tool display the image within the same post, or does it take you directly to the url on another page? I've never used the "insert image" feature. I usually just post a link to the image from my own website, but I do like the idea of being able to see a reasonable size image within the same post instead of having to view it in a new window.

As far as the "not too large please" comment...I totally agree that it's a drag when someone uploads images that haven't been sized properly for comfortable viewing on the internet...but if the image is coming from their own website, does it use any additional SOTW bandwidth to display it here? I wouldn't think it did, but I don't know the answer to that for sure. I assume your request was a matter of courtesy on the part of the posters, to avoid large images from becoming a distraction within a thread? I can understand that. I'm just not clear yet on how and where the images display when you use the "insert image" feature. Do they display within the same thread?

EDIT:
Never mind...I just answered my own question by testing it here. Turns out that all it does is enter the url as a link, which takes you directly to the url in a separate window. In essence, it's just as easy to go ahead and type or C&P the url into the body of your post because it automatically gets converted to a clickable link anyway. It just saves the extra step of using the "insert image" button.


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

The insert image tool and typing a link in your post do the same thing. The insert image tool just automatically puts in the [image] tags. In both cases, the files are off on another server somewhere and do not use any SOTW bandwidth.


----------



## CooolJazzz (Jul 20, 2008)

fballatore said:


> The insert image tool and typing a link in your post do the same thing. The insert image tool just automatically puts in the [image] tags. In both cases, the files are off on another server somewhere and do not use any SOTW bandwidth.


Thanks. I just figured that out...probably while you were writing your response. As I mentioned in my edit though...any url you type into the body of your message automatically becomes a clickable link...even without using the insert image tool.

I figured that's the way it probably worked. I just wasn't sure until I tested it.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

jazzbluescat said:


> Oh, thanks, Kim, I forgot about that method. [I remember that at one time that's the only way we could post an image. Then, if I remember correctly, we got the ability to post pics directly from our PC and they would come out an allowed size (no larger than 500X500 pixels(?) Is that correct or am I imagining that?.]


The 2nd part is imaginated


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

*re: image size*

Where I used to run into oversized images is using bitmap. If I make sure there're in gif or jpeg they're usually cool. 
IrfanView is my friend.


----------



## DavyRay (Dec 10, 2007)

jazzbluescat said:


> IrfanView is my friend.


Irfanview is my friend too. Great program (and free).


----------

